# Looking for Research IBS-C Participants for New Fiber Trial



## IBSResearchRush (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you have Irritable Bowel Syndrome? Rush University Medical Center is conducting a study to test a new fiber in patients with constipation-predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS-C) and determine if it can reduce symptoms.

You may be eligible if you meet all of the following criteria:


You have been diagnosed with Irritable Bowel Syndrome
You have constipation symptoms
You have abdominal pain, discomfort and/or bloating related to Irritable Bowel Syndrome

If you qualify for enrollment, you will receive the following free of charge: 12-week supply of fiber, medical visits, study-related blood work, parking/transportation and compensation for your time and effort at completion of the study.

For more information, please contact the study coordinator, Rawan Abbasi, at

312-942-3644 or via email at [email protected]


----------



## kshan876 (Feb 22, 2015)

Do you have Irritable Bowel Syndrome? Are you interested in participating in a research study that involves participating 12 week long study. We are looking for volunteers in Atlanta. Qualified people will receive study mediation for free of cost and no insurance required. http://www.agilecrt....rent-trials.php or 404.400.2255


----------

